# Cold key FOB preventing using door handle unlock feature?



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe the battery is low?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes. Regardless of what button you use, the fob still needs to work and have a functional battery.


----------



## mws_1984 (Apr 8, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes. Regardless of what button you use, the fob still needs to work and have a functional battery.


Yeah hoping it's just a matter of it was cold battery so probably weakened by that. I'll see how it is when I go use it after being in garage today.


----------

